# Westminster on TV in Canada



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi gang - I have been searching the TV listings for the last week tring to find out if Westminster would be shown on TV in Canada and I found it on the weekend.

It is on TSN tonight and tomorrow from 8 - 11!!

just thought I'd share in case anyone wnated to know!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Hey that's great! I was looking for it too!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you!!!


----------

